# unable to fetch ftp, gnome2



## va (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm new at this. Wanted to start using a Unix derivative to familiarize myself with how Unix os works and read good things about freebsd FreeBSD.

My problem is that I don't know how to add gnome after installing freebsd FreeBSD.

I'm using a Thinkpad. It has a corei5 processor. I installed freebsd FreeBSD from a USB drive. 

I've tried looking through the handbook, the forums, and have googled this. Nothing seems to work.

Anything along the lines of [cmd=]# pkg_add -r gnome2[/cmd] gives me"

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz:[/url] No address record
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz' by URL
```

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

"No address record" suggests DNS.  Making a lot of assumptions, use dhclient(8) to set up the network:
`# dhclient em0`


----------



## va (Dec 4, 2011)

I tried to set up the network at configuration through [CMD="sysinstall"][/CMD] (ipv4). Apparently it didn't work. How do I know when it works? Also, could I get ipaddress, gateway, etc from another computer on the network (eg this computer)?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

Not a good idea to copy another computer's IP address, only one or the other will work.

See if DNS is working by trying to ping a common site:
`$ ping google.com`

ifconfig(8) will show the status of the interface and whether it got an IP address from DHCP:
`$ ifconfig`


----------



## va (Dec 4, 2011)

A couple of things:
[CMD=]cd usr/ports[/cmd] yields:

```
usr/ports: No such file or directory
```
I thought I downloaded those during the installation process. Where have I gone wrong. Also, I confident my main problem is a network issue, which leads me to this simple question: how do I connect to the internet? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## va (Dec 5, 2011)

Another update: I think I've made some headway on the network issue. Through
[CMD=]ifconfig[/CMD]
I get

```
status: active
```
But a ping to google.com yields nothing. Any clues?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2011)

For normal use, you need two things: an IP address and DNS.  Does the output of ifconfig(8) show an IP address?

```
inet 192.168.1.150 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
```

For DNS, /etc/resolv.conf should have at least one server listed.

Both can be obtained through DHCP if there's a DHCP server on the network.  Otherwise, they have to be entered manually.

If there's an IP address but no DNS, you should be able to ping sites by IP address, like 8.8.8.8 (Google public DNS).


----------



## va (Dec 5, 2011)

Great. The ping to 8.8.8.8 worked. I then reconfigured through DHCP and the ping to google.com worked. Thanks! I'm not going to try to add gnome.


----------



## va (Dec 5, 2011)

And it worked. Thank you wblock@ for your help and patience.


----------

